# reply notification e-mails



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

This has gone to pot for me since last night. Anyone else affected?


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Mine has been all over the place for ages now, I get email notifications up to 2 days later 

I am on here so much I could probably turn it off 

Charlie


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

I have had 2 pms tonight but not received the notification emails


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

yep , pretty random here as well :?

Mark


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, I seem to be getting my PM Email notications O.K. Had some today.
Hoggy.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Well, I had no notification that anyone has posted on this thread. And neither have I had any notification of 12 other threads I've posted on.  
The only ones that seem to come through most of the times are PM notifications.


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Mine are playing up aswell. What's going on? :?


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Mine are all over the place, but I expect that. It's Christmas.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I've not got any either apart from some PMs. Perhaps the email server needs a reboot - I sent a message to Jae. Meanwhile you can click "View your posts" to get a list of them with any replies numbered. Always good to get the email though.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Well, I have PM'ed Jae as well and he said this morning that he'd reset the server. But still: nothing  I still don't get any e-mail notifications at all :?


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Neither do I


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Let's hope Jae will fix it soon


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

No email notifications of posts I have posted on and often when I have posted on a thread the red square thing next to the topic (which should have turned black to show I have posted on that thread)is still red and not black. :?


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Still nothing, even when i get a PM.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Nothing at all since almost a week now. I'll PM Jae again


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

hmmm, very odd. Mail server IS running and emails are getting through....

Investigating AGAIN now...

Cheers

Jae


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Right. The Server Email password had been corrupted and has now been reset. Hopefully the flow will start once more!!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Thanks Jae! I got 3 notifications this morning


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Thanks also Jae, it's working fine now.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Yes, all seems to be working now


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

I have sent two PM's out and not had any replies. The members i have sent them to have probably not checked them yet or is it playing up again?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

audimad said:


> I have sent two PM's out and not had any replies. The members i have sent them to have probably not checked them yet or is it playing up again?


I didn't get one when you sent me an pm then deleted it.


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> audimad said:
> 
> 
> > I have sent two PM's out and not had any replies. The members i have sent them to have probably not checked them yet or is it playing up again?
> ...


 I sent you one then i went into my sent box after it was posted then deleted it. If doing this does it get deleted before you have seen it? :?


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

audimad said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > audimad said:
> ...


Hi jeff. I also have one from you which also says you deleted it, which means we get a message saying you sent one but it was removed before we read it.

I think what you have done is deleted them from your "outbox" and not your "Sent items". It you remove it from your outbox then we can't read it, after we read it the message goes into your sent items and you can them delete it from there if yo wish and it doesn't affect our copy.

Nick


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Thanks Nick. Now i see where i have gone wrong. Have a good Christmas and hopefully we'll see you on the 28th.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

audimad said:


> Thanks Nick. Now i see where i have gone wrong. Have a good Christmas and hopefully we'll see you on the 28th.


And to you both Jeff.

Cheers!


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

And to Julie aswell.


----------

